# Movers?



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello 

Looks like I should of taken everyone's advice about starting a business here in Cairo (Maadi). Worst experience in my life. I have never had such horrible employees or even seen employees this bad. Anyway sad to say I would like to try my luck in Sharm. Does anyone who I could use to move my stuff ( few desks, sofas, and chairs)?

Thanks
Moe


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your business adventure turned sour but do you really believe that employees will be any better in Sharm?

If you move just ask one of the little removal vans that yousee all the time, ask you bowab for someone

maiden


----------

